# Internet Explorer-Skriptfehler (komische Meldung)



## Bumblebee (11. März 2004)

Hallo!

Auf meinem Rechner ist immer ein Dialogfenster, wo folgendes drinsteht:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In dem Skript auf dieser Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Zeile: 41
Zeichen: 2
Fehler: ungültige Wurzel in Registrierungsschlüssel
"HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\StylesßUse My Stylesheet".
Code: 0
URL: file://C:\WINDOWS\odbc.hta

Soll diese Seite weiterhin ausgeführt werden?
Ja/Nein
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was bedeutet diese Meldung und was muss ich tun?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Bumblebee _
> *Hallo!
> HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\StylesßUse My Stylesheet"
> *



der String ist doch so, oder ?

HKCU \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Internet Explorer \ Styles \ Use My Stylesheet"

im linken Fenster
Use My Stylesheet löschen 

PS nach dem du " regedit " ausgeführt aus kommst du in die Registry


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2004)

*gibt's leider nicht...*

Hallo!

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber in meiner Registry gibt es unter diesem Pfad keinen Ordner mit dem Namen Styles.
So kann ich den Unterordner auch nicht löschen.
Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich gerade diese Meldung, weil er sie nicht findet!
No ne Idee vielleicht?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

*Registry*

Neuen schlüssel anlegen  

rechts Klick auf Internet Explorer -> neu -> Schlüssel
dann hast du nen neuen " Ordner "
rechts Klick -> umbenennen -> Styles
rechts Klick -> neu -> Zeichenfolge
dann hast du im rechten Fenster " Neuer Wert#1 "
rechts Klick  -> umbenennen -> Default_Style_Sheet
rechts Klick -> Ändern -> SerifMedium

zu machen und evtl. neu starten


----------



## Bumblebee (11. März 2004)

*Danke!*

Ich habe diesen neuen Ordner angelegt und bin mal gespannt, ob die Meldung jetzt ausbleibt.
Aber was bedeutet SerifMedium?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

*SerifMedium*



> _Original geschrieben von Bumblebee _
> *Aber was bedeutet SerifMedium? *



Mit Serifen bezeichnet man kleine Schmuckelemente an
Buchstaben und anderen Druckzeichen, z.B. Andrè etc.
Medium ist  ein Transportmittel, es kann aber auch eine Größe bezeichnen. 
Das ganze hat was mit Schriften zu tun.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. März 2004)

*hat leider nicht geholfen...*

Ich habe schon wieder eine Meldung; diesmal mit einem anderen Fehler.
Ausserdem habe ich eine andere Startseite, und zwar C:\WINDOWS\homepage.htm.
Das war mir gestern schon aufgefallen, aber es war kein Problem, sie zu ändern und ich dachte, es hätte nichts damit zu tun, hat es aber wahrscheinlich doch.
Hier nun die Meldung:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In dem Skript auf dieser Seite ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Zeile: 41
Zeichen: 2
Fehler: Registrierungsschlüssel "HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles\Use My Stylesheet" wurde nicht zum Lesen geöffnet.
Code: 0
URL: file://C:\WINDOWS\odbc.hta

Soll diese Seite weiterhin ausgeführt werden?
Ja/Nein
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Soll ich nochwas in der Registry ändern?


----------



## dicki (13. März 2004)

ich hatte so eine script Meldung immer wenn ich norton starte! Hab einfach vom Internet Explorer 6 das erste Service Pack geholt, und der Fehler war weg!


----------



## paulinchen (2. April 2004)

Hallo nach langem suchen bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Habe genau das selbe Problem wie Bumblebee. gothic ghost hat genau beschrieben wie man einen neuen schlüssel angeben muss.

Hilfe Jungs ich raff das nicht wie ich das machen muss. Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen.

Gruß Melanie


----------

